# Open Office im Einsatz ?



## Lipperlandstern (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo SPSler.

Hat von Euch jemand OpenOffice im Einsatz und wie ist die Meinung dazu ? 


Grüsse


Axel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Februar 2009)

Benutzt niemand dieses Office-Paket ??????? Unglaublich!!!!!


----------



## argv_user (24 Februar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Benutzt niemand dieses Office-Paket ??????? Unglaublich!!!!!



Ich benutze es, aber vornehmlich unter Linux.
Hab zwar auch die Win-Version, die kommt aber eher selten zum Einsatz.


----------



## peter(R) (24 Februar 2009)

Ich nutze es seit langem. Bis auf Base (die Datenbank) finde ich alles ok.
Die Datenbank ist meiner Meinung nach allerdings für die Tonne.

peter(R)


----------



## Homer79 (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hatte es erst immer zu Hause genutzt, weils ja kostenlos ist und völlig ausreichend, da ich es auch echt gut finde (zumindestens wofür ich es benutze) nehm ich es jetzt auch auf arbeit und mach eher weniger mit ms office. Die komatibilität zu ms office ist auch sehr gut geworden, bis auf bestimmte Grafiken oder Formatierungen.

Ich finds super!

Gruß


----------



## thomass5 (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich benutze es auch schon lange und auch in der portable Version auf nem stick. Ich kann darüber nicht klagen. Gelegentlich kommen kleine Formatierungsunterschiede, wenn ich ne Microsoft Office Datei bearbeitete. 
Z.B. bei diesem Doc sind die Unterstreichungen und die größe der Quadrate zum Ankreuzen anders.
Thomas


----------



## Jens_Ohm (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

privat nutze ich OO schon seit der Version 1 (nur die Textverarbeitung).
Da ich beruflich leider an Excel und Access gebunden bin, habe ich mit den anderen Teilen von OO  so gut wie gar nicht gearbeitet. Was die Textverarbeitung betrifft steht OO MS-Word in nichts nach.
Gerne nutze ich die portable Version auf einem USB-Stick.
Besonders gefallen hat mir die Möglichkeit einen Text direkt als PDF zu speichern.
Ich weiß gar nicht ob MS-Word das mittlerweile auch kann.
In der Firma läuft MS-Office 2000.
Oft wird OO hier dazu benutzt um aus Word Dateien PDFs zu erzeugen.

Ich nutze OO auch damit es endlich ein Ende mit den Raubkopien hat.
Ich habe ein Office 97 aber 2 Desktop-System und einen Laptop (alles privat).
Legal darf ich es nicht auf allen dreien benutzen. Mit OO ist das kein Problem und auch nicht mit unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen.

Grüße Jens


----------



## Cerberus (26 Februar 2009)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Besonders gefallen hat mir die Möglichkeit einen Text direkt als PDF zu speichern.
> Ich weiß gar nicht ob MS-Wrd das mittlerweile auch kann.


 
Mit der aktuellen 2007er Version geht das auch mit MS-Word.


----------



## thomass5 (26 Februar 2009)

... aber an die schöne Menüstruktur von MS hab ich mich noch nicht gewöhnt.
Thomas


----------



## Cerberus (26 Februar 2009)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... aber an die schöne Menüstruktur von MS hab ich mich noch nicht gewöhnt.
> Thomas


 
Öfters damit arbeiten. Dann kommt auch das.


----------



## sue port (26 Februar 2009)

viele wege führen nach rom, aber mal im ernst es ist halt eben einfacher am telefon jemanden durch ein ms produkt zu lotsen und supporten (ausser jetz ms office2007, wenn man sich noch net auskennt) alz bei oo & co, weils jeder kennt, hat und nutzt.

greetinx 

sue


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2009)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Legal darf ich es nicht auf allen dreien benutzen.


Kannst du auf 3 Rechnern  gleichzeitig arbeiten? ;-)
Und nacheinander, darfst du das sehr wohl .




Cerberus schrieb:


> Öfters damit arbeiten. Dann kommt auch das.


Mag sein, doch muss das sein?
Es ist für mich absolut unverständlich, dass Winzig Weich den User erziehen will.
Ich verwende OO sowohl unter win als auch mit Linux und es funktioniert bestens.
Ausserdem sehe ich keinen Grund mich bevormunden zu lassen von einer Firma in Redmond

bike


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2009)

Privat benutze ich es auch und in der Firma wollen wir auch darauf umstellen. Mal abwarten wie das wird, wenn wir vom Kunden word und excel-Dokumente bekommen und die weiterverarbeiten müssen.
Bis auf Base finde ich ooo richtig gut. Man kann es als portable Version auch überall mit hinnehmen und es läuft unter Windows und Linux


----------



## Jens_Ohm (27 Februar 2009)

*Wer braucht schon Word*

@cerberus:
ich will hier jetzt nicht die MS Eula auseinander nehmen. Aber ich las da irgendwas von auf "einem Rechner".

Aber Egal. Das ist jetzt etwas Offtopic, hat aber doch etwas mit dem Thema zu tun.

Wer braucht MS-Word?
Die meisten wohl nicht. Privat schon gar nicht.
In meiner Anfangszeit musste ich mir meine Hardware bitter ersparen. Von 5 -600 DM Lehrlingslohn dauerte es schon eine Weile um sich die 2500,- DM für einen 286er zu ersparen. Zumal man als junger Mensch in dieser Zeit noch ganz andere Bedürfnisse verspürt hat, die Geld kosten .
Für Software war kein Geld da, die wurde Raubkopiert. Klar hatte ich auch Word und Co. aber gebraucht hätte ich die nicht wirklich. Unter Win 3.11 hatte ich mir  mal von Pearl eine Textverarbeitung/Tabellenkalc. Kombi mit dem Namen Key-Office für 10 -20 DM zugelegt.
Die hat meine Bedürfnisse in dieser Richtung voll befriedigt und würde es wahrscheinlich immer noch tun. Erst die Vernetzung und das Internet hat einem Produkt wie Word zu seinem Durchbruch verholfen. Dabei ging es meiner Meinung nach gar nicht in erster Linie um die Qualität sonder um die Quantität. Alleine die Austauschbarkeit der Dokumente über das Dateiformat hat doch den Ausschlag gegeben. AmiPro von Lotus und was es sonst noch so gab waren bestimmt nicht schlechter als Word.  

Es gibt z.B. einige  private Leute die verschicken ihre Geburtstageinladungen als Doc-File via E-Mail. Auf Hinweise wie "Isch habe gar kein Word..." bekomme ich meist nur lange Gesichter. Viele wissen noch nicht einmal, das es unter "Speichern unter" auch die Möglichkeit gäbe ein alternatives Dateiformat zu wählen. So hat es Word  der Marketingstrategie von MS und der Verbreitung von und mit Windows zu verdanken (was eigentlich das Gleiche ist), das es heute der Standart ist. Was habe ich gelacht als ein Spezi (der auch immer die neuste Software haben muss, natürlich raubkopiert) seine Einladung mit dem aktuellen Word gemacht hat und die Datei dann verschickt hat und niemand  mit dem "neuen" Dateiformat von Word etwas anzufangen wusste.

Heute nutze ich privat fast ausschließlich OpenSource Software. Auch bei uns in der Firma sehe ich keine einzige Anwendung, die den Einsatz von Word/MS-Office zwingend machen würde. Der einzige wirkliche Grund ist das Dokumentenformat und die Bequemlichkeit. Ich glaube wenn es einfach nur ein paar Leute mehr mit OpenOffice versuchen würden, wäre zumindest Word am Axxxx. 

Hätte es  das OpenSource Konzept früher schon gegeben,  die Welt wäre eine bessere 
So aber dauert es noch eine lanngge Weile bis wir Windows und Co. hinter uns gelassen haben werden und dann wird es heißen "Mensch, wir hatte doch schon viel früher die Möglichkeiten, warum haben wir es nicht einfach damals schon gemacht?"
Dann können wir endlich aufbrechen, frei von Fesseln, dorthin wo noch kein Mensch zuvor gewesen ist......

ähh runterkomm...
in diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende

eurer Jens


----------



## sue port (27 Februar 2009)

open source ist auf der einen seite eine feine sache, aber ohne lizenzrechte für software würden viele programmierer verhungern :-( 

@ jens ohm die entscheidung wer was privat braucht oder nicht ist doch heutzutage völlig irrelevant, wichtig ist daß jeder alles hat, davon viel, immer das neueste und immer das größte.

ich kenne niemand, der umsonst arbeitet, auch keine programmierer, die freelancer sind, wären ja schön blöd!!!

es wäre vielleicht besser drüber nachzudenken wo man sparen kann um am rechten fleck wieder resourcen zu haben,...


----------



## Solaris (27 Februar 2009)

OpenOffice finde ich eine tolle Sache, nutze ich auch, privat und auch in der Firma. Wenn es das nich gäbe dann würde das kleine Microsoft-Office-Paket immer noch über 500€ kosten. Und die Funktionen sind inzwischen auch super. Leider funktioniert das mit den Makros etwas anders und ist nicht kompatibel mit MS. So ein OpenSource-Projekt ist doch gut für die Software-Schreiber, da können sie sich profilieren und mal zeigen was sie draufhaben. Es ist gut zu wissen das es nicht nur einen Softwarelieferanten gibt. Diese OpenSource-Projekte wurden früher einmal von MS mitleidig belächelt, inzwischen hat sich das gewaltig geändert. Und das ist gut so...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Februar 2009)

​Mittlerweile habe ich auch meine ersten Erfahrungen gemacht und bin zufrieden mit dem Paket.
Leider kann ich bei Calc nicht die Tabellenreiter farbig markieren. Aber das ist auch bisher das einzigste was ich gefunden habe was (noch) nicht funktioniert.

Ansonsten sehe ich es auch so das OO für den Heimgebrauch mehr als reicht. Ich würde vermuten das für 95% der privaten Nutzer von MS Office auch das Notepad reicht. Aber der Mensch ist ja nun mal Jäger und Sammler (da schliesse ich mich nicht aus). Aber ab sofort wird nach OO gejagt ​


----------



## zotos (27 Februar 2009)

Ich finde OpenOffice auch super. Ich wundere mich nur wie sich das  ganze finanziert. 

Ein großes Manko ist IMHO die Makroprogrammierung da steig ich einfach (noch) nicht durch. Aber ich denke wenn ich mal eine Seite oder ein Forum aufsuche und dort mal ein paar kleine Beispiele nachvollzogen habe wird das auch noch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Februar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich finde OpenOffice auch super. Ich wundere mich nur wie sich das ganze finanziert.
> 
> Ein großes Manko ist IMHO die Makroprogrammierung da steig ich einfach (noch) nicht durch. Aber ich denke wenn ich mal eine Seite oder ein Forum aufsuche und dort mal ein paar kleine Beispiele nachvollzogen habe wird das auch noch.


 
...irgendwo habe ich mal gehört das IBM das letztens eingestiegen ist und das ganze jetzt in verbindung mit Lotus verbreiten will.....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Februar 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...irgendwo habe ich mal gehört das IBM das letztens eingestiegen ist und das ganze jetzt in verbindung mit Lotus verbreiten will.....



Ja, IBM hat die *Lotus Smartsuite*, aber stammt das ursprünglich 
nicht von WordPerfect ab?

Mit einer Beta habe ich hier mal rumgespielt, aber ich muss häufig 
Dokumente hin- und herschieben (Word / Excel / PPT), da komme 
ich am Original nicht vorbei.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Februar 2009)

Nachtrag:

meine Angetraute sagt mir gerade, es gäbe mit *Lotus Symphony *
auch eine kostenlose Office-Software von Big Blue ...


----------



## riesermauf (27 Februar 2009)

Ich verwende privat auch OpenOffice vom Anfang an, in der Firma bei uns
hats auch mal Gespräche darüber gegeben, aber mittlerweile wieder eingeschlafen.


----------



## Maxl (1 März 2009)

Auch ich nutze OpenOffice - generell unter Windows. Privat seit etwa 2 Jahren, auf der Uni seit einem halben Jahr. Was noch stört, ist die Tatsache dass OpenOfice Formeln, die in Word mit dem Formeleditor erstellt wurden, nicht editieren kann (wird lediglich als eingebettete Grafik angezeigt) - und vermutlich auch umgekehrt.

Ich setze hauptsächlich die Textverarbeitung ein, die Tabellenkalkulation hab ich kaum im Einsatz (da ich sie sehr selten brauche). Bei manchen Funktionen hinkt der Bedienkomfort etwas hinter MS-Office nach, aber man gewöhnt sich daran. Das Thema Aufzählung und Nummerierung ist noch etwas mühsam (aber ich habe mir nie die Zeit genommen, mich eingehender damit zu beschäftigen).

pdf-Export ist mir sehr wichtig (und funktioniert auch super), da die wirklich guten pdf-Druckertreiber kostenpflichtig sind.

Ich nutze OpenOffice in erster Linie deshalb, weils nichts kostet - und ich generell keine Raubkopien auf meinen Rechnern betreiben will.


mfg Maxl


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 April 2009)

Mittlerweile hab ich mich eingehend mit OO beschäftigt und ich finde es nervt gewaltig. OK.... es ist kostenlos und somit absolut ok. Aber ich finde es hat einfach zu viele Macken um damit jeden Tag zu arbeiten. Gerade eben wollte die die Rechtschreibprüfung von Englisch(USA) auf Deutsch umstellen..... macht OO nicht. Er springt immert wieder nach Englisch zurück........


----------



## Solaris (25 April 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hab ich mich eingehend mit OO beschäftigt und ich finde es nervt gewaltig. OK.... es ist kostenlos und somit absolut ok. Aber ich finde es hat einfach zu viele Macken um damit jeden Tag zu arbeiten. Gerade eben wollte die die Rechtschreibprüfung von Englisch(USA) auf Deutsch umstellen..... macht OO nicht. Er springt immert wieder nach Englisch zurück........



Vielleicht solltest Du mal die Sprache des Dokumentes auf deutsch stellen, die Sprache der Rechtschreibprüfung wird immer mit dieser Einstellung gestartet. Funktioniert zumindest bei mir so und macht auch Sinn!

(Extras/Sprache/Für den gesamten Text...)

Gruß Soli


----------



## bike (25 April 2009)

sue port schrieb:


> open source ist auf der einen seite eine feine sache, aber ohne lizenzrechte für software würden viele programmierer verhungern :-(



Sehe ich nicht so, es wird nicht vom Produkt, sondern vom Support gelebt. Und das funktioniert.



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hab ich mich eingehend mit OO beschäftigt und ich finde es nervt gewaltig.



Was nervt denn?
Also ich habe seit langem nur Oo unter win und linux. Mir fallen auf Anhieb keine echten Probleme ein.
Was geht denn nicht? 

Ausserdem hat Office aus Redmondauch seine Bugs, die dann aber zu einem komplett Absturz de Betriebssystem führt.

bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 April 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du mal die Sprache des Dokumentes auf deutsch stellen, die Sprache der Rechtschreibprüfung wird immer mit dieser Einstellung gestartet. Funktioniert zumindest bei mir so und macht auch Sinn!
> 
> (Extras/Sprache/Für den gesamten Text...)
> 
> Gruß Soli


 
Das hab ich dann durch rumtesten rausbekommen.... und hat dann funktioniert. aber wenn ich die Rechtschreibprüfung auf D stelle dann hat er es in D zu prüfen egal auf welcher Sprache das Dokument eingestellt ist. Sonst macht diese Auswahl doch gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 April 2009)

bike schrieb:


> ......
> Was nervt denn?
> Also ich habe seit langem nur Oo unter win und linux. Mir fallen auf Anhieb keine echten Probleme ein.
> Was geht denn nicht?
> bike


 
Warscheinlich muss ich mich noch mehr mit OO befassen. Ich habe jahrelang mit MS-O gearbeitet.....


----------



## bike (26 April 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich habe jahrelang mit MS-O gearbeitet.....


Ich durfte es ebenso und muss es jetzt im Werk auch noch ab und an, da dies der "Standard" ist.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (27 April 2009)

ich bin auch gerade (seit einem halben Jahr) dabei, von .DOC wegzugehen. Welche Software zum bearbeiten von Open-Office-Formaten dann verwendet werden wird - na schaun wir mal - im Moment ist es OO.

zum Open-Office-Format empfehle ich folgende Lektüre:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDocument

interessant finde ich auch, was ich hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows_7
gefunden habe:





> Ferner kann WordPad jetzt in den Formaten OpenXML und ODF öffnen und speichern.


 
Fazit: war seither .DOC der defacto-Standard, den ausser MS sonst niemand zu 99% beherrscht (selbst MS erreicht keine 100%), so liegt die Zukunft in einem offengelegten und nach DIN/ISO/IEC-genormten Standard. Und so, wie heute verschiedenste Browser HTML können, so wird Textverarbeitung und andere Bürosoftware (von der ich bis heute ausser seltenst EXCEL, und dann aber nicht für Tabellen sondern als Kalkulation, nichts genutzt habe) in Zukunft nicht mehr an einen bestimmten Softwareanbieternamen gebunden sein.


----------



## GLT (28 April 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Und so, wie heute verschiedenste Browser HTML können....


Leider ists da mit Einhaltung von Standards bzw. gleichem Verhalten auch nicht weit her.


----------



## Perfektionist (29 April 2009)

GLT schrieb:


> Leider ists da mit Einhaltung von Standards bzw. gleichem Verhalten auch nicht weit her.


Wobei die Einhaltung von Standards zu gleichem Verhalten führt. Wenn das nicht so sein sollte, sind wohl Lücken in der Normung vorhanden.

Die Auswüchse, die es da bei HTML gibt (oder gegeben hat), so z.B. der freundliche Hinweistext: "bitte nur mit IE5 betrachten" oder auch, dass der Server erstmal ein Script rüberschickt, das überprüft, welcher Browser tätig ist um dann eine für den Browser passende Seite darzustellen - das sind Auswüchse, die kranken Gehirnen entstammen, die das Maximum in ihre Seiten reinpacken wollen, statt sich auf das Wesentliche zu besinnen, den gemeinsamen Nenner aller Browser zu suchen und mit dieser Teilmenge zu leben lernen, die alle verstehen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 April 2009)

Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist..... Bei CALC kann ich die Tabellentabs nicht farbig gestalten ......

und meine Randbegrenzung stellt sich ewig zurück. Jedesmal wenn ich drucken oder in PDF konvertieren möchte muss ich die wieder anfassen..... hmmmm.... das kann doch nicht sein


----------

